
Navigating the coming A.I. hypestorm - kawera
https://theoutline.com/post/2248/how-to-navigate-the-coming-a-i-hypestorm
======
kwipkwip
No academic endeavor has been more disappointing for me than Machine Learning.
At some point I realized it was just statistics, it was prediction, it was
regression... So why not just call it that? Where's the artificial
"intelligence", where's the "learning"? The only intelligence to it is from
the scientist who does the data mining, does the feature selection, and
chooses the problem category.

~~~
tree_of_item
Nah, that's the mentality that rebrands anything we actually figure out how to
do as "not AI". It's an endlessly moving goalpost.

In 1956 a large Prolog program from today would have been considered clearly
AI, but now it's "just logic programming". I don't think using the term AI for
either logic programming or regression is inappropriate.

------
fellellor
There is nothing magical about cake once you spend some time in the kitchen..
or something.

------
tomcam
Coming?

